# puppy question



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

My wife and I are purchasing a Maltese puppy. This will be our 1st Maltese. The breeder we are buying from said the puppies were at almost 7 weeks. We asked her why the tails were not flipped up and she said that they are too short right now and will as they grow. Is this right? If anybody can let us know we would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Dear Aaron and Tabitha

Congratulations on Getting your first puppy. 

Bella is my first maltese and was the first maltese maltese pup i had ever seen in real life. I got a real shock when i saw her.... she looked more like a westie than a maltese lol With a very short stubby tail that seemed to juat be sticking out! It did have a little curl though in it, i remember everyone used to make remarks about her 'piggy tail'' <_< 

I cant remember how long it took for her tail to grow and 'flip up' 
It was a good few months anyway. When you do get your pup though make a point of brushing the tail... i never used to pay much attention to it since it was so short and the hair was not long but now that the hair is long and the tail is 'up' she hates to have it brushed as she was never used to it









Good luck with your new pup

Bellas Mummy
www.perfectmaltese.co.uk


----------



## Bushi's Mom (Dec 2, 2003)

Read all you can Read before buying your Maltese, this way you know what to look for and be aware of some Faults in the Maltese Breed. 

When i got my Baby, his tail was curled already. It should look like a feathered cotton ball curled. What you see is what you get. 

Good Luck


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

maxi always had a long tail curled he actually has a beautiful tail
some do and some dont come curled at that age i always thought he had a long tail like a cat


----------

